# What does Smudgeproof mean?



## Satin (Feb 9, 2006)

what is smudge proof....does that mean waterproof???


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

No, smudgeproof just means the product won't "migrate..." Like if you accidentally brush your eye with a smudgeproof liner on, nothing will happen, but if you did it while wearing Kohl/Kajal liner, it will rub all over bc it isn't smudgeproof.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 9, 2006)

Smugeproof means it wont smudge. Like maybe if you rub your eye, it wont come off and smudge. Waterproof means, well, Its called waterproof, but with minimal water and no soap of course. Then you'll have the mascara for the rest of your life. lol. It will come out with water and soap, but perhaps not a a quick swim in the pool or a little cry, but it will come off of course. Hope that helps! :icon_chee


----------

